# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Country Map Commission

## Ruz

*Introduction*

Hi folks,

Very new here but you all come highly recommended. I am looking to commission an enlarged map for my fantasy renaissance region on Nationstates. We have a working continental map which can be found here https://i.imgur.com/59EHcUg.png

I am only seeking for a big map to be created for the country of Rolais, with the territory of Lydes as can be seen on the link. https://i.imgur.com/Ahi1Gml.png

*Design/Style*

I would be looking for something in this style if that is at all possible(I dont need the fancy borders) https://i.imgur.com/O4Pp5mK.jpg

I have additional resources available if you need them, including a blank version of the two maps above to see geography. 

*Payment*

Payment would be made via Paypal and am willing to negotiate based on the amount of work needed.

*Deadline*

I would like this done within the confines of a calendar month but can wait a little longer if needed. I have no idea as to how much work goes into a map like this.

Please let me know if you are at all interested. Thank you very much for your time  :Smile:

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Ruz

> Hello!
> 
> I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/
> 
> If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
> Thank you in advance


Hi, just had a look at your map of the "White Principality" and I am very interested. Can you send me an IM and we'll go over things?

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Ruz,

I'd be able to help you with your map - my portfolio is here, and I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Kate2192

Hi Ruz, I'd also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you think my style could be useful to you, you can email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Hope we can work together. 

Kate

----------


## XploringMap

Hello Ruz

I am interested in your project, you can see my portfolio here
https://xploringmap.wixsite.com/home

you can contact me here: xploringmap@gmal.com

----------


## greendino

Well I see I am a bit late to this one. Nonetheless I'll throw my hate in the ring here, nothing to lose by it! I think I could help you out. I specialize in Hand drawn maps. I may finish them digitally, but the linework is all done by hand. This means complete customization, and a totally unique piece. No pre-made assets. You can see my portfolio here. You can message me here, or preferable contact me at greendinomaps@gmail.com

----------


## Rubikia

Hi Ruz!

I am even more late but I'll throw my hat into the ring. I hope your project goes well and I must say your project really intrigues me! I used to play a lot of Nationstates years ago  but I always love looking at the world maps and communities made for it!

You can check out my portfolio here - @ftwinckless and my email is freddie.winckless@gmail.com if you'd want to get in touch.

Best of luck with the project!

----------


## Sapiento

Hi Ruz,

I can provide the map you need. For examples of my skills just follow the links below - as you can see I have a very wide range of styles to choose from
and nearly 10 years of experience in fantasy map making.

----------


## Ruz

Hi guys, 

Thanks very much for all of your interest. All of your work is really impressive! However this project is now underway and has been successfully commissioned. 

Thanks again for all your help!

----------

